# [SOLVED] Help with default routes



## seth_turner_04

I'm breaking our buildings down in to separate VLAN's to help control our broadcast/multicast traffic. Everything is laid out in my Visio pic to show what how it's going to be setup.

Here's my diagram of the network.









Vlan 20 = 10.20.0.x "Ag Building"
Vlan 30 = 10.30.x.x "High School Building"
Vlan 60 = 10.60.0.x "Elementary Building"
Vlan 80 = 10.80.0.x "Administration Building"
Vlan 90 = 10.90.0.x "Middle School Building"
Vlan 100 = 172.16.0.x "Air Conditioning Management"

IP ROUTES
*Border Manager*
0.0.0.0 to 204.184.158.254
10.0.0.0 to 10.30.0.1
172.15.0.0 to 10.30.0.1

*OHS 3Com 5500 Layer 3 Switch*
0.0.0.0 to 10.30.0.7

*File Servers*
0.0.0.0 to <default gateway> (ie. Vlan 20 is 10.20.0.1, Vlan 60 is 10.60.0.1)

Cisco 1000 Router - 10.30.0.1
0.0.0.0 to 10.30.0.7
10.40.0.0 to 10.254.0.2
172.15.0.0 to 10.254.0.2
(10.254.0.2 isn't on my Visio diagram, but it's Serial 0/1 interface on the 10.50.0.253 Cisco Router. 10.254.0.1 is the Serial 0/1 on Cisco 1000 Router - 10.30.0.1)

I've done some testing to try and be able to communicate between vlans, but I think my default routes aren't configured right. 

Two ports are setup for 10.20.0.x and 10.60.0.x and I can ping workstations on each VLAN. The default VLAN is 10.30.x.x right now because that's what our live network is setup for right now. I can ping the VLAN interface 10.30.0.31 on the switch, but none of the servers or clients on the 10.30.x.x subnet.

Border Manager is our proxy server and everything points to it by default and then it routes the traffic to wherever it needs to go.

One more question before I go. Can I setup DHCP on the OHS 3Com 5500 Switch for each Vlan to use a different IP config or should I use the DHCP server on a file server and just create different scopes for each range? If I use the server configuration, how do I go about setting up DHCP relay? Is it just as simple as putting in the IP of the DHCP server into the DHCP Relay configuration on the switch?

Sorry for the long post, I'd just like some opinions from the networking guru's here before I start making changes that will affect the live network. It's been a while since I've done any VLAN setups so I'm a bit rusty. :4-dontkno


----------



## seth_turner_04

*Re: Help with default routes*

I figured it out. The 10.0.0.0 to 10.30.0.1 route on Border Manager was the problem. To fix it, I had to remove that route and put separate routes for each subnet to point to the Cisco 1000 Router or the 3com 5500 switch. There also had to be a default route from the 3com switch to Border Manager so that the VLAN's connected to the 3Com switch could communicate with the subnets on the other side of the Cisco 1000 switches.

:grin:


----------



## johnwill

Good thing you solved this, it looked a bit more than I wanted to analyze. :smile:


----------



## seth_turner_04

LOL

I know I tend to get carried away with my problems. The issue could have been understood just the same if I had just put the 3Com switch, a router, and the network clouds instead of the whole SHABANG!

:grin:


----------

